# Pasadena - heartbreaking 12 Year Old MUFFIN Tiny Maltese - Our Spunky



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Deb is having a tough time with her senior, Lulu but there is no rest for anyone in Maltese Rescue... I got a flash from Mary Palmer who always seems to have to go through me to cotact Deb...  


Here is the info we got on her.

QUOTE


> MUFFIN breaks my heart. She has been in a small cage since August 5th and understandably she is very scared. When I first opened her cage, she growled at me and squeezed herself in the corner. This feisty girl, out of fear, even tried acting tough and attempted to bite me with her one tiny tooth! But as soon as I picked up this 5 pounder, she clung to me and buried her tiny head into my hair and I felt her exhale with relief. Silly Muffin is yearning to be loved, but she's not quite sure how to seek it. I am hoping a special person with a huge heart would be willing to give this tiny senior a second chance and let her live out her life learning how to give and receive love.
> 
> Here is her medical info:
> barh. geriatric dog. missing all but one loose tooth. wiped heavy ocular discharge and applied BNP oint. ou. cleaned out cruddy ears w/ Epi-Otic. trimmed long, curly nails. no vaccine due to tag.
> ...


View My Video

This URL is not working for me but out iMac went back to Apple last night because of a display issue and we are back on a laptop for the next few days and I'm lucky I can post at all.

Anyway, I got in touch with Deb and she made the call. Muffin has had a temp hold placed on her. Someone else called before we did and they are considering her, but have made no promises. Deb told them she is ready to drive up to Pasadena to get her now...

Anyway... they did take Deb's number and they assured us that she would not be put down Tuesday and that Deb will get a call Sunday one way or the other.

I give Deb no end to grief, but as you know, but she is a real hero and there is nothing i could ever do to adequately repay her for all the help she has been to me and the Maltese breed in general.

Thanks Deb!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Hooray for Deb and all you rescue angels!

It just breaks my heart to see these seniors end up in shelters. These are their golden years and they should be spoiled and loved, not dumped in a shelter.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I just want to add my thanks to all of you who give so much to help these precious angels.


----------



## Gracie's Mommy (Feb 14, 2008)

:goodpost: 

I would like to add my thanks, too, to these "angels helping angels." You're a very special bunch!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I wanted to add my thank you too. You guys are great to be so involved in the rescue of these poor little dogs that can't help themselves. Muffin breaks my heart, she's a beautiful sweet little dog and I can't imagine what she's doing in a shelter at 12 years old. That's just so sad. I hope Deb gets her and she can have a good life for the time she has left. 
You guys really are angels!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Oh, I just saw the video. What a tiny, precious soul she is.  

I have a sitter lined up, for tomorrow. Mostly for Lulu, and do plan on
leaving at 1:00. I will call first, and if Muffin is still there, which I think
she will be, I will head out early. It's only an hour drive, and if she's 
not picked up by 2:30, then I will be there at 2:31, to bring her home.

As Steve stated, Muffin is scheduled for euthanization on Tuesday, at
11AM. I did talk to a couple gals, at the shelter. One promised me this
wouldn't happen, and would let me know, but I don't trust the "system".
So if she's still there at noon, I'll be on my way to get her.

Oh Steve, do you have the 501 © paperwork for NMR? I have it, but can't
find it. If not, I'll just print out something from the website. 

Also, I don't blame Mary for contacting you, to contact me. After all, you do
have EXCELLENT phone-calling skills...I'm thinking you should help me with my
receivables :smrofl: 

And Marj ~ You are sooo right on. The seniors deserve to be spoiled. How dare
those dump old dogs, nobody wants, in a cold shelter. It is wrong on so many levels.
Turns my gut, like you wouldn't believe.

Seniors ROCK!!! I always have room for them. 

Thanks so, very much, Steve. I'll keep you informed. I sure hope we get this old gal.
She's in need of care, and I know NMR will provide that.


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

QUOTE (njdrake @ Aug 30 2008, 08:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=627521


> I wanted to add my thank you too. You guys are great to be so involved in the rescue of these poor little dogs that can't help themselves. Muffin breaks my heart, she's a beautiful sweet little dog and I can't imagine what she's doing in a shelter at 12 years old. That's just so sad. I hope Deb gets her and she can have a good life for the time she has left.
> You guys really are angels![/B]


I agree with njdrake. what you people do for these beautiful furbabies is amazing. Thank you for being so loving and caring for these beautiful furbabies who do deserve the best treatment.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

What does she look like in the video look like? As I said, it's not working on this computer. 

I've asked Mary if she has something official on NCMR.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Aug 30 2008, 07:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=627527


> What does she look like in the video look like? As I said, it's not working on this computer.
> 
> I've asked Mary if she has something official on NCMR.[/B]



Steve ~ She is a beautiful Maltese. Picture my Frankie with longer hair, a bit scruffy, with a Billy nose (not the snout,
the pigment), very nice. I love a big black nose. :wub: 

She is a tiny thing. Very sweet in the video. And yep, she only has one tooth left. It's loose. So she's, basically, toothless.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, it breaks my heart to think of her in that shelter. :crying: Deb you truly are an angel on earth. :you rock:


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

ohhh she's so sweet-such a sweetie to learn to trust that lady so fast. She is a doll. I wonder why she is there.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

I don't blame you for not trusting the "system". I've heard too many horror stories about dogs that shouldn't have been euthanized but were due to lack of communication. Good luck little Muffin! We're rooting for you! :wub:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh I'm praying like crazy, Deb, that YOU can get her.... Unfortunately I don't TRUST everyone who takes these dogs! Does the shelter do any kind of background check on potential adopters? 

I can almost see her "blossom" already in your tender care! Please let us know asap!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Steve, it's a shame you can't see the video - she's precious! Deb, I just don't have words, you are so awesome. I love you.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I saw the video and Muffin is a little sweetheart. I can't understand why people would put a little sweetheart like that in the shelter, she should be enjoying her golden years, getting spoiled and loved. I hope that you can get her Deb she deserves to be spoiled and loved and she'll get that with you and then some and i too wouldn't trust the system. God Bless everyone one of you in rescue.


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Poor little Muffin - she is so precious :wub: - I sure hope our Angel Deb gets her and spoils her for the rest of her days!


----------



## Critterkrazy (Jan 17, 2007)

Oh my gosh. Muffin is just precious. First of all, I don't know why anyone wouldn't want her. Secondly, for little Muffins sake, I hope Deb gets her. Little Muffin couldn't ask for a better home and I know she would blossom with Deb's love and attention.

Deb you rock. You have a heart of gold. 

Steve and Peg, you are fantabulous too for everything you do for these little ones.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (IamMomtoMissy @ Aug 30 2008, 07:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=627567


> Oh I'm praying like crazy, Deb, that YOU can get her.... Unfortunately I don't TRUST everyone who takes these dogs! Does the shelter do any kind of background check on potential adopters?
> 
> I can almost see her "blossom" already in your tender care! Please let us know asap![/B]



I doubt that any shelter which is a kill shelter would do a check on the adopters Terry. These places don't want to put the animals down so basically any warm body that shows up, I believe, would be able to get an animal.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

I know that I have mentioned this a couple times... :biggrin: (like maybe 50...) but North Central Maltese Rescue needs all the help we can get... and especially in CA and the western states in general.

Now, I do have to say here that there have been some issues. Mary has some pretty high standards and I do feel as though some help has been passed on that we should not have passed on. If there is anyone here who has been frustrated by that, I apoligize. Without airing all of our dirty laundry, I'll tell you that Mary & I have had words on more than one occassion... (and we will probably continue to do so).

Anyway... I am pushing her to lighten up a little as far as foster requirements as well as make it a little easier and clearer that we need and accept other sorts of help too. 

This particular situation is a really good example and here is what I mean:

Deb is already stuck with a sick senior and she is having to get someone to cover for her at home while she is out for two hours plus getting (hopefully) Muffin. I know that lots of us can not take in another dog, and that is fine. However, you might be able to do something else like make the drive to Pasadena to get her and deliver her to Deb. I've heard of other situations where people were maybe willing to keep a dog for a limited amount of time, days or maybe weeks... but no longer. In this particular case, even if Deb could not take Muffin, Peg and I would certainly try to take her (but we aren't going to be in LA area for at least 1 or 2 weeks)... so again, either someone (or a group) to do transport or someone to keep her until we get there would be very nice.

Well, I'm trying to get the organization to allow and even seek out that sort of help... in addition to the tradition foster long term families.

Anyway... I did get this email from Mary

QUOTE


> We accept the foster application for all kinds of help. Actually in order for them to even transport we should have a signed application and contract. We need fosters out west, that is the biggest demand we have. If we have no fosters, we don't need transports. We welcome any and all help. Debbie can not be expected to take in all the dogs out there. I feel bad to add more dogs to her home now. If you can get anyone to step up I would love to talk to them. Mary
> Trudy and I and our lawyer are working on some guidlines and revamping all the contracts at this time.[/B]


Anyway... I do appreciate all the fund raising help and words of encouragement from everyone here at Spoiled Maltese.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Aug 31 2008, 12:01 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=627628


> QUOTE (IamMomtoMissy @ Aug 30 2008, 07:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=627567





> Oh I'm praying like crazy, Deb, that YOU can get her.... Unfortunately I don't TRUST everyone who takes these dogs! Does the shelter do any kind of background check on potential adopters?
> 
> I can almost see her "blossom" already in your tender care! Please let us know asap![/B]



I doubt that any shelter which is a kill shelter would do a check on the adopters Terry. These places don't want to put the animals down so basically any warm body that shows up, I believe, would be able to get an animal.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Sad, but true. When I adopted my Siamese Sarah from Animal Control ten years ago, I offered vet and personal references. They looked at me in shock. I was told their adoption rate was only 20%. Most of the animals who came into the shelter were euthanzied after five days.

When I paid my fee, they explained to me that I could return her within three days for a refund. Again, I was shocked. I was then told that most of the animals who were adopted out were returned within 24 hours.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

You go Deb. If I lived closer I would take her. She is so cute. :wub:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

So it's way too early for you to be up Deb, but please keep us updated. She's GORGEOUS!! And such a sweetheart too! I really wonder what her history is. She sure doesn't act like she's been caged all her life so I'm assuming either her owner passed away, or couldn't care for her any longer and hopefully didn't know about rescues and that's why she's in a kill animal shelter. I really hope it was that someone decided they didn't want a toothless 12 year old Malt anymore. I really hope you get her and that you can find out her history. Not sure I understood the medical info. Does it mean she had tags proving she had been vaccinated and therefore they didn't need to re-vaccinate her? If that's the case, then someone _had_ been caring for her. It just really brings home the real need to have a plan for our fluffs and to have it in writing if something should happen to us.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

GO DEB!!!!! :cheer: 
YOU'RE A BLESSING TO EVERY LITTLE MALTESE THAT CROSSES YOUR PATH!!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I wish you all the best with the rescue on this poor furbaby. I'm praying that all goes well. I wish I was closer so I could help. :grouphug:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Deb you are the best...............when I get old I am coming to live with you.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Aug 31 2008, 09:50 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=627753


> So it's way too early for you to be up Deb, but please keep us updated. She's GORGEOUS!! And such a sweetheart too! I really wonder what her history is. She sure doesn't act like she's been caged all her life so I'm assuming either her owner passed away, or couldn't care for her any longer and hopefully didn't know about rescues and that's why she's in a kill animal shelter. I really hope it was that someone decided they didn't want a toothless 12 year old Malt anymore. I really hope you get her and that you can find out her history. Not sure I understood the medical info. Does it mean she had tags proving she had been vaccinated and therefore they didn't need to re-vaccinate her? If that's the case, then someone _had_ been caring for her. It just really brings home the real need to have a plan for our fluffs and to have it in writing if something should happen to us.[/B]


YIKES!! :w00t: I meant 'I sure hope it WASN'T that someone decided they didn't want a toothless 12 yr old Malt anymore'! Sheesh! What a difference a N'T makes! :brownbag:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

GOD BLESS YOU DEB.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I sure hope & pray you get her Deb, & you're certainly an angel of love & kindness for the precious little seniors. :hugging:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Aug 31 2008, 10:49 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=627780


> Deb you are the best...............when I get old I am coming to live with you. [/B]


Hey I AM old and I want to go to Deb's now! i am pretty well potty trained.. THAT should help get me in the door..


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Checking for an update. I just know everything's going OK with Deb getting this little sweetheart. I hope to see that's she's at Deb's soon!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Debbie, get that "Heroine Rescue Cape" on and fly! There's a tiny little malt in need of your help!

Thank God for "Super Deb", the world could use more of you.....


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Just got off the phone with the shelter. Muffin is still there.

I do not understand why they put a 24-hour hold on a dog with only a couple days to live.
The hold is until 2PM today, not 2:30. They close at 5PM, and are not open at ALL tomorrow.
With the "hold", this only gives 3 hours today, and a couple hours on Tuesday, for someone
to get her out of there.

After talking to the guy, at the shelter, he suggested I wait until 2:00. Once I call, at 2, if
Muffin is still there, then she's mine. They won't let anyone take her, not even the idiots who
had the hold on her. So we have a little less than two hours to go.

Here's a pic of this precious, wee one.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Oh gosh Deb, she is such a sweet little lady :wub: I sure hope you can rescue her, you have a heart of pure gold :grouphug:


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Bless your heart Deb for all you do..I really hope you can get her :wub:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh deb.. I'm praying like crazy this precious little girl can get into your tender loving care! Geesh you'd think the 'whoevers' would have been there pronto! if they were really that hepped up on getting her! My heart will sink if you aren't the one to take care of this precious little gal. I know it is hard on YOU to take one more on but if ANYONE is up to giving this little one all she deserves!.. it is YOU!!!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Deb is on the way now to Pasadena... or she will be leaving within a couple minutes. She intends to be there by 2 to get her and it is a 1 hour driver for her. She said she would call me when she gets her... but I'm doing remodeling and so I'm not always in a position to answer the phone...


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

It takes someone special to get one of the old gals with the health problems that goes with old age. I'm worried to death that Deb won't be the one to get her. She really needs to be in Deb's care. I've checked this off and on all day to see what's going on. Who knows what this girl has gone through and she's going to need TLC for sure and the special care Deb knows how to give. I so have my fingers crossed and I'm praying when they see Deb in her cape they hand the dog over immediately!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Aug 31 2008, 03:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=627848


> Just got off the phone with the shelter. Muffin is still there.
> 
> I do not understand why they put a 24-hour hold on a dog with only a couple days to live.
> The hold is until 2PM today, not 2:30. They close at 5PM, and are not open at ALL tomorrow.
> ...


Deb, I dont' know if you've left yet but was just thinking that maybe you should go ahead and leave and then call from your cell phone and then you can just walk right in and get her. This little one has been on my mind all day. You are just soooooo amazing. 

EDIT: Oh, I just now saw Steve's post so it seems that great minds think alike!!! :Sunny Smile:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Those dear little sad, frightened eyes just GET to me!!! 

Steve, how about forget the remodeling for now.. just wait by the phone.  
So what if you're behind you can get Deb to come down and help you catch up... of course bringing ALL her 'critters" with her :smtease: besides, Steve, they have ,I'm told... a new invention...called a portable phone.. some even fit in your pocket!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (IamMomtoMissy @ Aug 31 2008, 02:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=627908


> Those dear little sad, frightened eyes just GET to me!!!
> 
> Steve, how about forget the remodeling for now.. just wait by the phone.
> So what if you're behind you can get Deb to come down and help you catch up... of course bringing ALL her 'critters" with her :smtease: besides, Steve, they have ,I'm told... a new invention...called a portable phone.. some even fit in your pocket! [/B]


I'll deal with you (harhly) in a minute...

Just spoke to Deb, she did not get Muffin. Apparently who ever called on her before us came in at the very last minute (relative to the 24 hour hold) and picked her up just before Deb got there. Deb did leave her number with them on the slight chance that they return her to the shelter...  

Muffin... I pray that you new family loves you like crazy and makes you happy. Good luck honey. :wub: 

Deb - I'll give you gas money the next time I see you since I was the one urging you to drive on up... Sorry about that.  


Peg says I have to get off my (you know what) and do this Terry... so unless you want to argue with her (not recommended), I'm going with whatever she wants.

Yea... I heard 'bout those new famgled things. Heck... back in my day...they didn't have phones...  

err...a... Yep, you are right, but I'm takening out a wall with a big recip saw which makes a LOT of noise... and it is hard to hear anything. Actually, it's hard to hear anything even though I turned the saw off an hour ago... Huh... what are you sayin....?


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Aug 31 2008, 05:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=627922


> QUOTE (IamMomtoMissy @ Aug 31 2008, 02:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=627908





> Those dear little sad, frightened eyes just GET to me!!!
> 
> Steve, how about forget the remodeling for now.. just wait by the phone.
> So what if you're behind you can get Deb to come down and help you catch up... of course bringing ALL her 'critters" with her :smtease: besides, Steve, they have ,I'm told... a new invention...called a portable phone.. some even fit in your pocket! [/B]


I'll deal with you (harhly) in a minute...

Just spoke to Deb, she did not get Muffin. Apparently who ever called on her before us came in at the very last minute (relative to the 24 hour hold) and picked her up just before Deb got there. Deb did leave her number with them on the slight chance that they return her to the shelter...  

Muffin... I pray that you new family loves you like crazy and makes you happy. Good luck honey. :wub: 

Deb - I'll give you gas money the next time I see you since I was the one urging you to drive on up... Sorry about that.  


Peg says I have to get off my (you know what) and do this Terry... so unless you want to argue with her (not recommended), I'm going with whatever she wants.

Yea... I heard 'bout those new famgled things. Heck... back in my day...they didn't have phones...  

err...a... Yep, you are right, but I'm takening out a wall with a big recip saw which makes a LOT of noise... and it is hard to hear anything. Actually, it's hard to hear anything even though I turned the saw off an hour ago... Huh... what are you sayin....?
[/B][/QUOTE]

Ahhh I also pray that Muffin got a loving home and they will do all in their power to make her remaining years happy ones! 

Now as to YOU Mr.Steve!! You're off the hook! ( Pun intended! )  .....
Now get back to work!!!

all kidding aside... Steve you're a good guy!!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Those were the saddest eyes I have ever seen. I pray she's gone to a loving home.....

and if not.....Deb, get ready to roll again. I'd come sit with your crew if I was closer!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Aug 31 2008, 06:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=627946


> Those were the saddest eyes I have ever seen. I pray she's gone to a loving home.....
> 
> and if not.....Deb, get ready to roll again. I'd come sit with your crew if I was closer![/B]


Aren't they though???! It breaks my heart to think she is so "worried" looking! god willing these people who took her have a lot of love and understanding for little seniors such as Muffin.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I've watched all day and this wasn't the outcome I was wanting.  I've thought about that little dog with those sad eyes and I just pray whoever got her did it for all the right reasons just like Deb would have. I wanted Deb to get her so bad so we'd know she was alright and being taken care of. Maybe it was a small dog rescue that knew she only had until Tuesday. Whatever the case I pray she's in good hands. I feel kinda sad about this but TG she's out of there.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Well, I'm home. Sorry you guys. We tried. I was so sure I would be bringing wee Little Muffin home.

I took a nice crate, with a blankie, pillow, food, water, and a toy.

Her little face is haunting me. I so pray she's in good hands. That's all we can ask for.

I must admit, much of my disappointed is selfish. I was looking forward to having another Senior gal.

Have a good, happy, healthy life, little Muffin. I'm here if you need me. They have my info. 

PS: Little Muffin, I just want you to know, I wouldn't drive into LA County to rescue my Mother ~ :smrofl:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahh Deb, Bless you! I think we are all disappointed because we all KNOW what a good home Muffin would have with you! God willing the family to whom she was adopted has as big a heart for the seniors as you do!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

One of the gals, from the Humane Society, just called me.

She said she didn't want me to worry about Muffin. Told me she went to a lovely family,
who have adopted a couple seniors from them in the past. They also have two seniors
at home. :chili: 

So it sounds like a nice home. I truly pray it is.

Also, the gal is going to update the webpage with pics of the family. 

This did put my mind at ease, somewhat. My main concern is, they don't check vet
references, groomer references, etc. I really wish they would do that. Especially when
adopting seniors, and "special" needs.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Deb, I'm sorry it didn't work out but the family who got her sounds great and maybe this was meant to be because another senior will be needing a home soon ... I just have a feeling about that ... for some reason. I'm so glad the Humane Society let you know that it seems like Muffin is in good hands. I hope they are correct. Blessings to you ....


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Aug 31 2008, 04:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=627985


> One of the gals, from the Humane Society, just called me.
> 
> She said she didn't want me to worry about Muffin. Told me she went to a lovely family,
> who have adopted a couple seniors from them in the past. They also have two seniors
> ...


Deb,

I'm glad that she did call you and I know that she did it because she could tell immediately on meeting you just how dedicated and serious you were. It sounds like she did go to a terrific family and again I want to thank you.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Aug 31 2008, 04:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=627963


> PS: Little Muffin, I just want you to know, I wouldn't drive into LA County to rescue my Mother ~ :smrofl:[/B]


You feel about the same way toward LA county that I feel toward many areas in Phoenix. LOL!!

If I'm over there and ever have a breakdown in south central, I'm calling YOU!!


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm sorry it didn't work out, Deb, but it sounds like little :wub: Muffin went to a really good home - I sure hope so. It was
nice of them to let you know, anyway.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

That was really sweet of them to keep you updated. Sounds like Muffin is in a really good place. Last time I drove in CA I got lost in Pasadena.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (IamMomtoMissy @ Aug 31 2008, 12:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=627810


> QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Aug 31 2008, 10:49 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=627780





> Deb you are the best...............when I get old I am coming to live with you. [/B]


Hey I AM old and I want to go to Deb's now! i am pretty well potty trained.. THAT should help get me in the door..  
[/B][/QUOTE]


Are you kidding, yes, I love the "old" broads. I'm one myself. 

But hey, are you ladies trained on pads, or do I have to "walk" you? :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I am even older than Terry and am potty trained. We can go on pads, no need to walk us.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (MalteseJane @ Sep 1 2008, 04:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=628385


> I am even older than Terry and am potty trained. We can go on pads, no need to walk us.[/B]



Hey, you're IN!! It's too hot to walk :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Sep 1 2008, 12:28 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=628174


> QUOTE (IamMomtoMissy @ Aug 31 2008, 12:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=627810





> QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Aug 31 2008, 10:49 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=627780





> Deb you are the best...............when I get old I am coming to live with you. [/B]


Hey I AM old and I want to go to Deb's now! i am pretty well potty trained.. THAT should help get me in the door..  
[/B][/QUOTE]


Are you kidding, yes, I love the "old" broads. I'm one myself. 

But hey, are you ladies trained on pads, or do I have to "walk" you? :HistericalSmiley:
[/B][/QUOTE]


Well I AM getting near that age where you might want to stock up on diapers.... :smrofl: ...HEY!??? why am I laughing???


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (IamMomtoMissy @ Sep 1 2008, 04:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=628423


> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Sep 1 2008, 12:28 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=628174





> QUOTE (IamMomtoMissy @ Aug 31 2008, 12:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=627810





> QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Aug 31 2008, 10:49 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=627780





> Deb you are the best...............when I get old I am coming to live with you. [/B]


Hey I AM old and I want to go to Deb's now! i am pretty well potty trained.. THAT should help get me in the door..  
[/B][/QUOTE]


Are you kidding, yes, I love the "old" broads. I'm one myself. 

But hey, are you ladies trained on pads, or do I have to "walk" you? :HistericalSmiley: 
[/B][/QUOTE]


Well I AM getting near that age where you might want to stock up on diapers.... :smrofl: ...HEY!??? why am I laughing???
[/B][/QUOTE]

No problem Terry. You can hang with LBB and Big Butt Henry.... :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: 

Hey, hey, hey, now!!! Brother, and I, do NOT wear diapers. We wear "weiner wraps", Yep, to keep our weiners safe.
I honestly don't "see" the problem with that. Love ~ LBB


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

QUOTE (IamMomtoMissy @ Sep 1 2008, 02:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=628423


> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Sep 1 2008, 12:28 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=628174





> QUOTE (IamMomtoMissy @ Aug 31 2008, 12:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=627810





> QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Aug 31 2008, 10:49 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=627780





> Deb you are the best...............when I get old I am coming to live with you. [/B]


Hey I AM old and I want to go to Deb's now! i am pretty well potty trained.. THAT should help get me in the door..  
[/B][/QUOTE]


Are you kidding, yes, I love the "old" broads. I'm one myself. 

But hey, are you ladies trained on pads, or do I have to "walk" you? :HistericalSmiley:
[/B][/QUOTE]


Well I AM getting near that age where you might want to stock up on diapers.... :smrofl: ...HEY!??? why am I laughing???
[/B][/QUOTE]

Can I please join this wonderful group? I am older than all of you and I come trained AND I don't need to be walked! Mateo might need more training, not might, definitely does!!! Let's see and I make good food and treats! :dancing banana:


----------

